
Witnesses yell 'he can't hear you' as Oklahoma City cops fatally shoot deaf man - dvdhnt
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-oklahoma-city-police-shooting-20170920-story.html
======
sharemywin
Maybe cops should go 3 months without pay if they discharge their weapon
regardless of if they are in the right or not. so they have a vested interest
in keeping us alive. since 9 times out of 10 they DO NOT get convicted. I
understand its a callous way to handle it. But if it cost a cop 15-20k to
shoot at someone and the possibility of going to jail if they truly were in
the wrong, maybe they would more hesitation at firing a weapon.

~~~
dvdhnt
This is why I posted this - for problem solvers like our community to consider
detergents for this kind of shoot first mentality.

I think taking further, right to the entity giving the officer his authority,
is something to think about. We could make it mandatory for them to prove they
were validated in shooting someone. If the officer did not, punish him. If the
organization failed to properly train him, punish leadership and force them to
pay restitution.

I think the military industrial complex and political factors encourage the
militant, shoot first mentality. To change that, like you said, we need to
give them something tangible to lose.

